
Show HN: Website/Twitter App that helps you curate your best tweets - dbish
http://www.tweetlights.com
======
dbish
I made this site over a weekend as a side project when discussing how hard it
is to help new followers quickly get up to speed on what you've tweeted about
over the years since you can only have 1 pinned tweet. Quick and dirty code
here (written in python using flask as well as the requisite javascript
scripting for the front end):
[https://github.com/dbish/tweetlights](https://github.com/dbish/tweetlights).
Site is hosted on AWS Elastic Beanstalk.

